# Defrizzing curly/wavy hair?



## cottoncandy (Nov 4, 2005)

does anyone know of a good product for wavy/curly hair that removes the frizz without weighing down the hair and making it oily, wet, piecey or straight? mousse makes my hair look like an 80s catastrophy so thats not a solution. my curls are very sensitive and im worried that if i put something on them they will go straight or get out of shape. i want to keep them looking natural but without the frizz on top. thanks!


----------



## girl_geek (Nov 4, 2005)

hm, I am always trying to get rid of my curls, lol, but have you tried any of John Frieda's Frizz Ease products? I used to use the Wind Down cream which was supposed to straighten hair when blowdried (or was supposed to give you "soft waves" when air-dried) but it didn't straighten my hair at all -- however it did keep the frizzies away! There are also Frizz Ease products specifically for curly hair which may be better for you! Plus they are inexpensive (around $3) so it's worth a try  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, depending on the length of your hair and the style you're going for, a light spritz of a flexible hold hairspray can help keep the frizzies away and keep your style without your hair being too crunchy! (I like Herbal Essence Flexible Hold Hairspray because it doesn't smell bad like most hairsprays!) Even back when I had long hair, I would always spray a bit of flexible hold hairspray just along my part to keep the shortest broken-off hairs tamed down!

I am assuming you don't want your hair to be crunchy? (You have such nice, soft curls in your avatar!) If you don't mind crunchy hair, there are several "scrunching" or "curling" sprays and gels out there. They always made my hair curlier but definitely left it crunchy and "piecy" looking!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Nov 4, 2005)

Have you tried just using a leave-in conditioner cream? If you don't want any 'extras' and just to help tame frizz, this can be a big help. Biolage Heat Styler is really nice. Also you could try Beyond the Zone's "Noodle Head"... adds curl definition without any grease or buildup :icon_cool


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 4, 2005)

nyangel i dont think we have those pruducts in the uk  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but a leave in conditioner could work, im gonna try that. girl geek, ive used frizz ease when i used to straighten my hair and the wind down creme made my hair look oily and wet, so i think its a bit too strong. hairspray, hmm ill give that a try too! thanks! more suggestions welcome too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ewunia2 (Nov 4, 2005)

*Just now I use osmo essence curl fluid - it is very nice cream to curly hair. And it is smell very nice . Hair aren't grease(is it good word???)after use it. At the begining when I decided to have curly hair (I always straighed )I used to products by wella.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## MACGoddess (Nov 4, 2005)

I also use Noodle Head and I am in LOVE! I bought it from Sally Beauty and how did I ever live without this!!

I used to use John Frieda's Frizz Ease Serum and it really did a great job... But I love Noodle Head more now, it works without me having to put FE in it...


----------



## NYAngel98 (Nov 4, 2005)

Yeah... it's pretty good stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emily_3383 (Nov 6, 2005)

I think im going to try John Frieda's Frizz Ease Serum one of these days. The summer really left my hair dry.


----------



## Kata (Nov 7, 2005)

I love Garnier Fructise's sleek and shine serum. I blow dry and straighten my hair everyday and it was starting to look a little....crispy fried so I got this to give it its shine back and keep the frizzies away and it works so good. It feels really oily when you pump it out (its in a cute little circle bottle too) but it goes in your hair really nicely, not oily doesnt weigh it down and makes it super soft and smooth. Its an everyday staple for me now.


----------



## emily_3383 (Nov 7, 2005)

Yeah thats what I use too. I bought the hair milk but I didnt like it at all.


----------



## Kata (Nov 7, 2005)

I was checking out the hair milk too but then the idea of milky hair just kinda grossed me out. haha. I donno, the texture just seemed pretty nasty. I love the serum though so much.


----------



## dancar3 (Nov 14, 2005)

I love John Frieda's Frizz Ease Serum, as long as it's applied properly, it will not weigh your hair down in the least and leaves it smooth and shiney.


----------



## gbaisden (Nov 15, 2005)

I use John Frieda's Frizz Ease Serum in extra strength. I have highlighted wavy/curly hair and it gets dry from using the hair dryer and flat iron. I won't use anything else.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Nov 15, 2005)

Welcome to MuT! I'm Janelle from NY, nice to meet you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also find Frizz Ease is nice, but I can only use a drop or two, or it'll look oily  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LOVECHIC (Nov 17, 2005)

*Serums are great to fight frizz!*


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 17, 2005)

frizz ease serum makes my hair go straight though, which is not what i want...


----------



## NYAngel98 (Nov 18, 2005)

Probably too heavy for you.... try Noodle Head (Beyond The Zone) or the curl cream from Matrix Curl.Life  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NYAngel98 (Nov 18, 2005)

Bought some "Stay Straight" by Paul Brown - Hawaii today... we'll see tomorrow night how well it works. Never tried any of his line, but supposedly this stuff can withstand even the most humidity. :icon_wink


----------



## tabithac (Nov 19, 2005)

I really like Matrix Curl Life Contouring Milk. I just bought it the other day and it takes very little product to keep the curl and eliminate the frizz in my naturally curly/wavy/frizzy hair. Also, it doesn't make my hair crunchy and wet looking all day like mousse or gel. I also use Target brand detangler designed for kids. It seems to work the best of all the detangler/leave in conditioners I've used. It makes my hair soft, shiny, and very easy to comb through. I started using it on my daughter's hair (she has Shirley Temple ringlets) and it worked so well on hers that I started using it on mine. Plus, it is really cheap ($.99).


----------



## smilingface (Nov 24, 2005)

I have wavy hair that is prone to frizz. I have stopped using anything with "cones" because they dry out my hair and make it frizz. What I do is wash and condition my hair at night. Then I use gel. I like the LA looks mega mega hold gel (yellow). I put it on soaking wet hair and air dry. When it dries my hair has that wet look. Then I go to bed ( I sleep on a satin pillowcase) and by the next day my hair looks great. No wet look, no frizz, just frizz free waves. I have been following the Curly Girl method of doing my hair. That is washing my hair with conditioner (or a no sulfate shampoo) and then conditioning and no cones. My hair has gotten a lot less frizzy. Also I do a clarifying rinse every 10 shampoos in which I mix 1 tbsp acv in 1 cup of warm water. Pour over my head after shampooing and let sit for a minute. Then rinse thoroughly and condition. The book I have is Curly Girl by Lorraine Massey. Very good tips for us curly girls. I also like the naturallycurly.com site for more tips. Also I only wash my hair 3 times a week. This is what works for me. Everyone is different. Silicone serums might work for you. Good luck!


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 24, 2005)

umm.. what are cones? :icon_conf


----------



## smilingface (Nov 24, 2005)

Cones are silicone serums. Some serums or conditioners have cones in them such as dimethicone. Biosilk silk therapy or frizz ease are a few examples of products with cones in them. Anything that ends in the word cone. Check the labels on the products. These cones are supposed to help smooth out the frizz. It does work for some people but not for me. There is a lot of good tips on the naturallycurly.com message boards about avoiding cones.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Nov 26, 2005)

BEWARE THE CONES! LOL :icon_eek:


----------



## GdGlcarm1 (Nov 28, 2005)

Did you know that Frizz Ease comes in Light, Original and Extra Strength. Try the Light formula it should work. I also use a leave in conditioner by Herbal essences and Garnier Fructis Curl Construct Mousse. That's what works for me. :icon_smil


----------

